# Masking off wood before glueing and J-B Weld?



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I normally use 3M blue painters tape to mask off areas that I don't want glue squeeze out to get on. This method has worked well for Titebond woodworkers glue. The other day I did the same procedure and then used J-B Weld glue and found that the tape lifted up and J-B Weld got under it.

I was wondering if there is something in J-B Weld that dissolves the adhesive that holds the tape to the wood?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know, but I've found the green tape to do a better job at sealing off edges.


----------

